
LinkedIn Acquires Rapportive - twakefield
http://allthingsd.com/20120207/linkedin-is-acquiring-contacts-start-up-rapportive/?mod=tweet
======
patrickod
This is a great result for the Rapportive team. LinkedIn seems a great fit for
their product. It's one of the most useful utilities that I use on a daily
basis. Congratulations to the team!

------
dshankar
Congrats to the Rapportive team! It's by far one of the most useful
technologies that I use daily.

